# Cub Linux



## theFOoL (Mar 19, 2016)

Cub Linux is like Chrome OS but it's based off Ubuntu. It Looks and Acts like Chrome OS

Try it out here https://cublinux.com/

Want to test the latest RC release? https://cublinux.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=829

Forum https://cublinux.com/forum/index.php

Let me know what you think


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 19, 2016)

This definitely looks promising. 
It would be really cool to run this on Shield TV, if there was a viable port of L4T!


----------

